# Pumpkin Bucket Transformation



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Here's my take on putting those pumpkin buckets to good use. Old fashion cotton/glue corpsing, some fake teeth and follow me eyes.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great recycling


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fabulous transformation!


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome! I have about 20 of those - time to get started!


----------

